# Yoke for Winchester Plane



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,

This is my first time posting. I am also new to woodworking.

I have what I believe is a 18" Winchester plane. A friend knocked it off of a table and the yoke broke. Does anyone know where I can buy parts for this plane?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

NewBi said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is my first time posting. I am also new to woodworking.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the knob or the handle (tote)? You can put the knob or handle of any plane (not necessarily 18"). They are all the same size. Or you can make your own wooden ones (as I once did).


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Jig_saw said:


> Are you talking about the knob or the handle (tote)? You can put the knob or handle of any plane (not necessarily 18"). They are all the same size. Or you can make your own wooden ones (as I once did).



Thanks for the reply. That isn't the part I am referring to. This picture isn't my plane but it shows the part (Yoke). 

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Click saver:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

NewBi said:


> Thanks for the reply. That isn't the part I am referring to. This picture isn't my plane but it shows the part (Yoke).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


I call this part the Y-adjusting lever.

It looks like the frog assembly has to be replaced. Since Winchester planes are not currently manufactured, you may have to check the vintage/antique market or ebay. It is also possible that frog assembly of a Stanley jointer plane could work. Unfortunately, Stanley parts are also hard to find.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

I found one supplier for you. See the part no.7 called "Y-adjusting lever":
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Jig_saw said:


> I found one supplier for you. See the part no.7 called "Y-adjusting lever":
> http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


Thank you very much. My only question is. Since mine is a Winchester and that says Stanley will it still work? 

Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

NewBi said:


> Thank you very much. My only question is. Since mine is a Winchester and that says Stanley will it still work?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Gary


Stanley built these planes as a special for the Winchester rifle company back in the old days. Their parts are identical with the vintage Stanley-Bailey planes.

You are lucky, you have a collector's item!


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Jig_saw said:


> Stanley built these planes as a special for the Winchester rifle company back in the old days. Their parts are identical with the vintage Stanley-Bailey planes.
> 
> You are lucky, you have a collector's item!


Thank you sir. I'm lucky that you found a part that will work. This is the only plane I have and want to try and use it on a shoot board. 

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

NewBi said:


> Thank you sir. I'm lucky that you found a part that will work. This is the only plane I have and want to try and use it on a shoot board.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


You're welcome! Hope you fix the plane.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Jig_saw said:


> You're welcome! Hope you fix the plane.


That is my plan. Then hopefully I can learn to use it

Gary


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Gary, I would recommend a smaller handplane (maybe Stanley no.4) if you are learning to use one. The one you have is a no.6 plane and it can be quite cumbersome. It is a jointer plane mainly used for flattening boards. 

Best of luck!


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Jig_saw said:


> Gary, I would recommend a smaller handplane (maybe Stanley no.4) if you are learning to use one. The one you have is a no.6 plane and it can be quite cumbersome. It is a jointer plane mainly used for flattening boards.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks for the advice. I will look at getting a #4.

Gary


----------

